# Culture Suppliers



## Hickoryneck (Jul 29, 2011)

Hello I want to start making cheese again and to say I am a little rusty is a huge understatement. I used to make the soft cheeses, Fromage, Cheve, Feta and Ricotta. I need to know where to find cultures and recipes for these I don't want to have to buy huge amounts of cultures I will only make small batches a gallon at a time :help Thank You in advance


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

for cultures we buy from here: http://www.cheesemaking.com/

Recipes aside from the ones on the here we use: http://cheeseforum.org/articles/


----------



## Hickoryneck (Jul 29, 2011)

Thank you I have been on that site before and think it maybe the one my mom used before but I am confused as to what cultures I need to make the Feta I can't remember the name I do remember I need veggie rennet and a packet of _____ culture :crazy


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

I have ordered from this place before.
www.thegrape.net/browse.cfm/cheese-making/2,1373.html

http://www.grapeandgranary.com/handouts.html Scroll down for 3 cheesemaking recipes and directions

www.cheeseconnection.net


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

The culture I use for Feta is MT1. you can find it through Hoegger Supply or Dairy Connection, but at Dairy Connection you have to request it Caprine Supply may have MT1 as well.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

I love dairy connection. I think they are a little cheaper and seem to have a great variety. Jennifer recommended using veal rennet and on the DC website they said they were out of stock. I called and they had one bottle that day. So always call and ask.


----------

